# Flyer für Abiparty



## Aloa (6. September 2006)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne.

Ich wurde beauftragt für die nächste Abifeier einen Flyer zu kreiren.
Ich bin kein Photoshop Professional sonder eher ein künstlerisch begabt und kann aus mein wenigen Wissen immer irgendwas schaffen.

Wenn man nun sich die meißten Abipartyflyer ansieht sind hinten Bilder von Tanzenden Personen und Vorne der Text für die Eintrittspreise und Ort bzw. Datum.

Irgendwie gefällt mir das absolut nicht. Deswegen wollt ich mal hier fragen ob vielleicht irgendwer eine Idee hat wie man am besten einen Flyer gestaltet, der auch Klasse hat und Leute anspricht.


----------

